# Attempt At Little Creatures Pale Ale Clone



## noballoz (8/2/06)

Was wondering if many people make this kind of beer or have made it sucessfully and would like to comment on what I'm about to do. This is my 4th brew, the first being only 3 weeks ago. Couldn't resist tasting it tonight after only 8 days in the bottle and I'm pleasently surprised (cpa can ).

My recipe is as follows for LCPA

1kg Traditional Ale Malt grain
250g Malted crystal
Steep grain @ 68c for 60 - 90 min
strain & rince with more water

Add 1kg powdered light malt and boil 30 min
After 15 min boil add 25g cascade pellets 
Add 25g cascade at last minute of boil

Can of Pale ale added to fermenter 1.7KG

Yeast is Wyeast 1272

Does the above sound reasonable to make a good drop? I'm enjoying this home brew caper. Even convinced the wife we need a new (beer) fridge. 

Cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (8/2/06)

noballoz,

LCPA is a grand drop, and in my humble opinion, very worthy of much imitation.

I have tasted many kit based clones of LCPA and a number of partials and I would make a few suggestion and comments.




> My recipe is as follows for LCPA
> 
> 1kg Traditional Ale Malt grain
> 250g Malted crystal
> ...



Your fermentable bill sounds a little high. I'm being lazy and have not crunched the numbers, but I suspect that dropping the DME to 0.5 Kg and the Ale malt to 0.75 Kg would be closer to a LCPA.

If you are using a well modified ale malt, e.g.; Joe White, a sixty minute mash will be plenty long enough.

Hops, hmmm hop good, hmmm more hop better. Ooops, sorry thats just one of my guiding life principles. The quantity of hop you suggest is pretty much on the money but you should try to lay your hands on some Chinook and mix it up with the Cascade.

Instead of your 1 minute addition, I would dry hop in the rack. I have been told that at the LC brewery they use a hop back to get that rich, fruity aroma that leaps out at you when drinking the real thing. Hmmmm hops good.

The best results with kits that I have tasted have used Cooper's Premium Selection, Traditional Darught. However; I think your kit selection will work fine 'cause your partial mashing. 

Your yeast is an excellent choice; and just to bore you with superfluous information, it is one of my personal favourites. 

The dried US56 or its liquid counterpart the Wyeast 1056 also gives excellent results. 

Happy Brewing,

Keith


----------



## Aaron (8/2/06)

If you do a search you will find heaps of info about cloning this beer. One of the best threads to have a look at is the Shunfart Ale thread. Most of the recipes are all grain but remember you just replace pale male malt with pale extract.


----------



## Bobby (8/2/06)

> One of the best threads to have a look at is the _Shunfart_ Ale thread.



Skunkfart


----------



## KoNG (8/2/06)

Aaron said:


> Most of the recipes are all grain but remember you just replace pale male malt with pale extract.
> [post="107284"][/post]​



and definately dont use the 'female' malt....  
sorry Aaron


----------



## noballoz (9/2/06)

Yes Keith I'm a bit deficient when it comes to the scientific side of things. Will have to do some more research on fermentables, wort quantities etc. 
The Ale malt is JW so 60 min. it is, also I believe LC use Chinook flowers in their hop back. I have some chinook from the previous brew. They seem very pungent and smell a bit like gunja. If I don't like the taste maybe I could smoke them. LOL
Have been reading the skunkfart thread, some great info. there.

Thanks for the advice and tips. You never know I might be in a position to help someone along one day.

Cheers
NBOZ


----------

